# Autopilot v2 or switchspeed?



## kerma06tdi (Oct 13, 2011)

I will be going to an air set up within the next few weeks. Basically have everything figured out besides the management set up. Really only looking at the switch speed and the autopilot v2 systems. I want some first hand experience from people who have one or the other to help me decide what's better! :beer:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Do you mean SS with the VU4 block? It pretty much depends if you want presets or not. With the SS u probably will need some gauges as well.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

You will need gauges with switchspeed


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

V2 very simple to install u won't have to run gauge lines nor mount gauges and u won't have to wire up a pressure switch as u would with switch speed, I really like the look of the switch speed controller tho, I've had both set ups and I really like v2, it's nice having the digital read out, and u can switch from presets to just regular manual control :thumbup:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

I have the V2 system, and it is a very east to install, good looking, accurate system. You have a lot of options from the bag heights and presets to the backlight of the controller. It is very easy to install, only a few wires, and it is very compact. Also to add on, Airlift is an awesome company.:thumbup:


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

CoopersVR6 said:


> V2 very simple to install u won't have to run gauge lines nor mount gauges and u won't have to wire up a pressure switch as u would with switch speed, I really like the look of the switch speed controller tho, I've had both set ups and I really like v2, it's nice having the digital read out, and u can switch from presets to just regular manual control :thumbup:





AndrewDaniels said:


> I have the V2 system, and it is a very east to install, good looking, accurate system. You have a lot of options from the bag heights and presets to the backlight of the controller. It is very easy to install, only a few wires, and it is very compact. Also to add on, Airlift is an awesome company.:thumbup:


This should sum it up for you. With the Speed Switch you won't get presets keep that in mind. If you're looking for presets then your options really are the V2 or the e-level system. :thumbup:

Remember though the e-level will take longer to install because of it's height based system. :thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

V2 no gauges needed

Switch speed you need gauges 

I'm happy with my v2 choice. Simple to use and it's a nice looking controller


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

hussdog426 said:


> V2 no gauges needed
> 
> Switch speed you need gauges
> 
> I'm happy with my v2 choice. Simple to use and it's a nice looking controller


I'm going to pick up the V2 hopefully next paycheck. It's worth it because you don't need gauges it's just one less thing to worry about.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

It really is amazing how they crammed everything (valves, 5 air sensors, ECU) in that small block. Air suspension has come along way as opposed to running individual valves and all those fittings.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

rgarjr said:


> It really is amazing how they crammed everything (valves, 5 air sensors, ECU) in that small block. Air suspension has come along way as opposed to running individual valves and all those fittings.


Very true, however at the end of the day ill stick with my paddle valves. There just too reliable:beer:
If i do upgrade it will be autopilot v2 however


----------



## kerma06tdi (Oct 13, 2011)

That's the direction I was leaning in the first place, I love the look of the ss but without the readout and need for additional gauges it kind of killed it for me. Gonna hopefully pull the trigger on everything this week, does 2200 sound about right for a complete setup? 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kerma06tdi (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm thinking airlift slam xls for the front and slam specialties ss in the rear with the d cups? Hows does that sound?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Probably looking more like $2500+


----------

